
When Villains Aren’t Super - colinprince
https://extranewsfeed.com/when-villains-arent-super-f5646d81db6#.3djjasx9n
======
MR4D
I think the author makes one mistake that unravels the entire piece - the US
has 3 branches of government, and even if it ignores federal limits, it's hard
to fire judges and congress.

These checks and balances are built into the legal foundation of our country,
and are extremely hard to undo. So while any given president may be able to
get his way for a while (FDR being the best example), the idea that Trump or
anyone else being able to turn this country into a dictatorship really cannot
be taken seriously.

Throw the country into a constitutional crises or put us on the verge of
revolution/civil war? Plausible. But to get to dictatorship without going
through all that? Hard to even comprehend.

